# Pictish Stones - in colour!



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2017)

It's always good to see it when archaeologists aim to bring back colour to the ancient world - in this case, speculative illustrations of what Pictish Stones might have originally looked like:

Scotland's carved Pictish stones re-imagined in colour - BBC News


----------



## night_wrtr (Jul 3, 2017)

I enjoy seeing images like this.

I just recently watched a video from the Oriental Institute about restoring color in Persepolis. Fascinating stuff.


----------

